# Felt F1X



## c_balls (Feb 5, 2007)

Any Felt F1X riders out there?

I was hoping for some advice on the sizing of the Felt F1X. I am looking to purchase this bike for a do it all during our 9 month european trips, and then put it into service as a fast commuting bike back in Sydney.

I currently ride a Six13 58cm with a top of saddle approximately 79.5cm from CL of BB and an inseam of 86-88cm. I am about 6-6"1.

I thought that th 57cm Felt would be the go, but the largest is 59cm - so should I be thinking about a 55cm?


----------



## gclugz (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey, I am 6 1" and ride a 58cm road bike and found the 55cm FX1 much to small and the 57cm just right for me. Check out feltracing.com for sizing the FX1 and ride the 57 before you buy. The bike comes standard with a 175mm crank which should be great for you. Later.


----------



## volleybrad (Jan 28, 2007)

I ride a 58cm Felt F5c, and my F1x is a 57cm. The fit is good. I use a 120mm stem on the F1x over teh 110 I use on the F5c.


----------



## eayste (Jul 2, 2003)

I would agree with the other posts for you.
The 55cm would be to small for you.
I am 5'10" and ride a 55cm.


----------



## Glynis27 (Oct 26, 2007)

I am 6' and ride a 55cm F1X. I have only 700miles on it though and am not sure it fits me right yet. Get horrible shooting pain in my lower back after 15miles. Trying to find a good fitter this summer to see if something can be done.


----------



## c_balls (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the input on sizing, I decided to get the 57cm F1X and have to say with a little adjustment to saddle height and rail location it fits me very similar to my Cannondale, mayber even better with the slightly narrower bars. 

Have been giving this bike a lot of use (though not cross racing) as a 'do it all' bike for a tour the wife and I are doing throughout Europe - thus far ridden in Belgium (road, cobbles (pave) and dirt, Netherlands (road, dirt, gravel, shell grit, sand, cobbles and paving), Germany, Denmark (including some XC single track stuff south of Arhus and Czech Republic. The perfect demonstration of the adaptablity of this bike was a 170km loop at the northern end of Denmark from Skagen down to Hirtshals, Hjorring, Frederikshavn and back to Skagen - route included, paved bike path, concrete, ahphalt, fire trail, double track, single track (dirt and sand) and the bike simply ate it all up. Very impressed.

About 2500km done so far, unfortunately there has been quite a lot of driving also.

The bike is superb, drive train great and it really is a do it all bike - have not changed out the original tyres yet so the average speeds on the 'road' rides are down but I am thinking the added resistance is just making me stronger for when I switch over to the some slick road tyres and hit Grossglockner Pass (Austria) and the French Alps.

Just a quick question, during the foray on some XC single track in Arhus and following a guy (thanks Michael) providing I took it a bit easy on the rough bits the bike was a weapon, even on pretty steep climbs providing they were not too loose. The issue is near the end of the ride I felt like I bonked only to find the front brake jambed on. Have managed to readjust the brake for no rubbing but now seem to have the issue of 'chatter' or 'shuddering' of the front end on medium to hard braking applications.

Have heard of using toe in to help alleviate this, any suggestions? Also why toe in and not toe out? Would like to get this sorted, as have been riding some hills in the Krkonose in northern Czech and the decents are a little hairy.

Did also have a creak in the BB region but the guys at Van Hoeijen - Amersfoort looked after me and seems to get in sorted.


----------

